# Starting a career - terrified as hell but trying to stay optimistic



## 13627 (Jun 16, 2006)

my worst time is the mornings..and my commute now at least is only a half hour..come september when school starts again..who knows..but anyways..just thinking about the car ride scares the hell outta me..ive already driven there twice...(on an empty stomach)..does anyone have any suggestions as to how to cope ...im so scared to eat ANYTHING and sometimes wind up starving myself until i get home..which the other day was 730pm..not good...my throat feels so raw ..like its detiorating..what do you guys do on long car rides?..the idea of traffic scares me..the MORNING alone scares me..whatever i eat the night before affects me in the morning...i hate putting my body through this starvation process sometimes but ive had the smallest things...which i would never think would trigger me..but do..i guess my body needs consistency and im not giving it that? im a very driven ambitious person and this is killing me drive..im startign a new job tuesday..and she expects that i never call out sick...unless its an absolute emergency...(do you know how many times ive called out at my previous job)? im thinking about taking immodium but im worried that it will back me up and then explode one day! sorry for the essay ..im just tired..


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

dont let ibs stand in the way of you doing what you want to do. i mean, sure, when you have leaky gas, and bad bowels, all you can do is wonder "why me?" but hey, you are fortunate to have a job. look at the bright side....thats what im trying to do. have a nice day


----------



## 22597 (Jul 12, 2006)

jigglypuff, have you tried eating several small meals throughout the day? It might be better than just totally starving yourself. I've found that drinking hot peppermint or ginger tea sometimes helps to calm down my digestive system. You might want to try that too, if you haven't already. Maybe you could have a cup of herbal tea at night before you go to bed, to help calm your system down for the morning commute.Yeah, working and IBS are hard to manage at once. I've been struggling with that for a while. And soon I will be starting graduate school, on top of already working full-time, because I *don't* want to be forever stuck in the kind of job I've been doing. I'm worried that doing school and work at once will be very physically tiring for me and my IBS will get worse. But if I don't go back to school, I'll never be able to get a career off the ground and I won't have a future.


----------



## 21936 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi there!jigglypuff, I know what you mean. I never eat breakfast when I have a commute to get somewhere or if I have morning classes, and it often means not eating til the evening. But could you eat a small snack mid-morning, after your morning commute is over? Maybe find something that generally doesn't act as a trigger as much as other foods might? I know it's frustrating though. It's always so hard to know what to do when even the littlest thing can make you sick!It's hard having IBS and trying to juggle everything! Pretty soon I'll be finishing college and figuring out my career and I'm afraid that I'll let my IBS really limit me in the decisions I make. I don't want to see myself stuck in a desk job in an office; I'm an active person and I'd rather being doing something that keeps me moving, but it's really limiting when you always have to have a bathroom nearby.Don't give up! Don't let the IBS win. Good luck!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel better after I'm up for a few hours like say around 10am I'm starting to feel better. So if I have work or school I wake up extra early so my body is tricked into thinking it's later in the day and most times by the time it's time to go my stomach is awake and less upset.I also agree with drinking hot tea. I drink either peppermint, peppermint-green tea, chamomile or plain black tea with sugar. I don't know if coffee works I don't like it but most nonIBS people I know have to go #2 in the morning with their coffee so that might not be a good idea.I can't deal with the noisy stomach if I'm sick I try to eat later on in the morning or I eat dry food like toast and crackers.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

To make sure i get to work on time i get up 3 hours before my shift, even if this means 5:30 - 6:00am. I eat a breakfast of porridge every morning to give my bowels routine. I drink two litres of water quickly in big gulps to try and move my gut into action. I do all this because if i get up and 'go' i feel a lot better throughout the day and carry on without a worry. I can tell myself then "there's nothing left inside you to make you ill" so my strategy to get to work is make sure i visit the loo before i go.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I get up atleast 3 hours before I have to be out of the house. I feel much better about the day if I go to the bathroom a few times before leaving. I find that it makes me a lot more confident and ready to go out and do things, because I am not nervous. Andrea


----------

